# Friday pics.....



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My girls showing daddy how it's done!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Took my 5y/o granddaughter fishing again Sun, she got her a Tx slam. She had a little problem on the flounder, thought she was hung, I told her to jerk real hard, her eyes lit up telling me something was pulling back. When she hooked up with the red I was a little worried with her using wifes Billy-stix with a E7, she didn't want me helping but was OK with me holding the rod above reel, when she finally got it to the boat I took the rod and she got the net in the water and I led the fish right into it. I did have to help her get the fish over the gunnel.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like all of those girls are hooked!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

We have a really nice and big house at the deer lease, but I don't stay up late like some of my family members. I built a private sleeping container out back. I have never slept so good in my life. 
The porch wasn't finished in the pic.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Dsatter's trout finished-

















Michigan chinook-









My little princess has my crooked grin....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Driving Colorado 








On the road to Kebler Pass we see this. 








Guy travels the world doing this. 
Here's his website. 
pianoaround.com

















Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Fishing the surf with the boy. He loved it. Had a blast!

Football is starting!

quail chicken fried!

Have a good weekend


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Random pics.......

I'm a cubicle person now, never woulda believed it......










Kobe New York Strip breakfast, they were outta ribeyes.....










Deer at the plant.,,,,.










Eatin out for lunch way too much.....


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. First day of 2nd grade this week
2. 3 hours of trail goodness last sunday morning


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My daughter is finally getting more interested in fishing. It has taken a few trips to get her there but its getting to the point where she asks me to take her when we go to POC and Im loving it. We squeezed in a quick trip late last Friday night after getting to POC, managed a few rat reds and this triple tail. When I told her I had never caught one before, the smack talking began, no idea where she gets that from :rotfl:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

We've got a lot of up and coming 2cool fisherman. Congrats to all!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> We've got a lot of up and coming 2cool fisherman. Congrats to all!


I was thinking something similar... It'd be cool if some of these young men and ladies meet a little later in life and carry 2Cool into another generation.

Great kid pics y'all. I'm kinda lookin forward to grandkid days....


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

you (and I) are lucky to have such wonderful children. enjoy them before they grow up!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Trout Ranchero*

It's what's for dinner...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> We have a really nice and big house at the deer lease, but I don't stay up late like some of my family members. I built a private sleeping container out back. I have never slept so good in my life.
> The porch wasn't finished in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 2416449
> ...


Very nice Jay.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

gom1 said:


>


2 Cool


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Almost 7" of rain in the last three days at the crib...I got shrooms...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Almost 7" of rain in the last three days at the crib...I got shrooms...


don't eat them!:bounce:sad3sm:ac550:


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

First time to contribute to Friday pics. 

My baby girl(future fisher woman)


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Old route 66 near Texas/ New Mexico border
Driving across royal gorge bridge
put together a decent stringer last Saturday.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Port Arthur to Matagorda*

A great one way trip from Port Arthur to Matagorda via ICW.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

In the middle of remodeing and moving into a new place... not my idea of fun, but it will be worth it.

First pic... Waiting on the furniture delivery guys and watching it rain. Love this view.

Second pic...Results of letting girlfriend go couch shopping... Bison leather couch and chair. If you want top quality leather furniture, the guys at Town & Country Leather on Post Oak are who you want to see. I had to go pay and they made me a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*my takes from this past week....*

Last sunday at Matagorda beach, little rough for fishing, but awesome day for photography!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

few more.....


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

A couple of pics from our Summer vacations








Rented a bay side cabin for the family









Enjoying a day on the East Bay









Visited the sixth floor of that famous building


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Shaky-beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Happy Friday*

Great Pics if kids Feeching and food corn.

Heres last weeks plates.

Red Redfeech Half shell n Shrimp Jambalaya

Golden Zucchini cakes

Blue Corn Speckled Trout

Redfeech Courtbullion

My Daughter n my new son


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats Dave! Does that boy feech?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup. Fresh water man. Took em to salt a few months ago on a tough fresh water day. Atries.. Jetties big feech next


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^Gotta take him out feeching some more Dave, that boy needs some sun!! lol


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Pagosa Springs









Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^^Gotta take him out feeching some more Dave, that boy needs some sun!! lol


Is so true. Few weeks ago he went swimming with us. I have not seen a white person so white. It was funny.

Hope my daughter lets him out....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Captain Dave said:


> Is so true. Few weeks ago he went swimming with us. I have not seen a white person so white. It was funny.
> 
> Hope my daughter lets him out....


Just keep taking him out capt, he'll get some color. lol

Them food dished look awesome as always BTW!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Texas Roadhouse-Rosenberg


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

This week's catches

Got to fish with my daughter and her friends, something that hasn't happened in a long time, thanks to my ex.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you have a beautiful daughter! and you sure can catch some fishâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> you have a beautiful daughter! and you sure can catch some fishâ€¦â€¦..


Thank you!

Can't believe my little girl is all grown up...she is in the blue shirt in the first pic.....my marriage wasn't that great and my daughter and I parted ways a few years ago, we divorced and I have been fixing where things went wrong. It's been awesome so far.










The last pic in the first post is my GF, it's been awesome as well.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

3.5" Prime Filets...It's What's For Dinner!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yum!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 3.5" Prime Filets...It's What's For Dinner!


Gonna be tasty Rob, post up pics of the final product when ur done...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Great pic's guys.

A few of "The heard" at the homestead telling me to hurry up with the corn.









A turkey hen that's been hanging close to the house at our place. She has a limp with a minor hurt leg.









Water color looks a lot better than it has since about four months ago in Copano.









Dove season is just around the corner. Though this was funny.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*DANG !!!! If only to be young again....*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> Gonna be tasty Rob, post up pics of the final product when ur done...


Just a hair too long but Dam Good!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Hail yea, that's what I'm talkin' bout!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

GF in New York and too nasty out for the grill. 1.5" T-Bone on cast iron. Had to squeeze the tater to fit on the plate!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^ dam Blake, dat looks good also! 

u farkers made me hungry, now to the casa for some steak and a few cold brewjas!! lol


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> GF in New York and too nasty out for the grill. 1.5" T-Bone on cast iron. Had to squeeze the tater to fit on the plate!


What's the special occasion ? Cowboys playing tonight?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

gom1 said:


> What's the special occasion ? Cowboys playing tonight?


Man, I wish. I could use a good laugh!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahah,looks great!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about, Dig In 



Haute Pursuit said:


> GF in New York and too nasty out for the grill. 1.5" T-Bone on cast iron. Had to squeeze the tater to fit on the plate!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 3.5" Prime Filets...It's What's For Dinner!


Hell yeah I had the same idea Roberto, I went with the cowboy cut ribeye with bone in Prime from HEB. It was delicious medium rare.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

some cool pic's from the ranch.:texasflag


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> some cool pic's from the ranch.:texasflag


Geeejuss, Swamp !!!!!.. Those are some 'hosses' you are 
raising out there...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Getting set up on my new lease. 

Chicken and sausage gumbo


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My tootie butt girl turns 3 years old tomorrow.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks a little further than east Texas. Good luck



saltwatersensations said:


> Getting set up on my new lease.
> 
> Chicken and sausage gumbo


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rut-ro said:


> That looks a little further than east Texas. Good luck


yep. I moved to a Roosevelt lease


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Ain't hard to tell who her Momma is.....LOL*

.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

couple of little gar today, we covered 10 miles and found the land of the giants as we were loosing light, should be in the area again soon, had 4 or 5 gar over 200 pounds in the hole we found


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tommy Shaw



















Styx










J Elliot










Def Leppard










I shoulda been a rock in roll star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty good seats there Pro!....

I'd like to see Styx again, haven't seen them in years....


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

cubera said:


> Pagosa Springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that place!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Had to take a pic of my aunts parking job in front of the place my cousin got married!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

